# Ideas for charity "thank you's"... and do people want there names on tombsotnes??



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

*Ideas for charity "thank you's"... and do people want their names on tombstones??*

I don't know were to put this, so feel free to move if needed 

This year, our haunt is collecting teddy bears for a local charity that distributes them hospitals, police and fire departments, and other organizations for children in distressing situations. We usually have several hundred visitors to our haunt during the last couple weeks of October, so I am trying to encourage visitors to bring a bear to donate. I want to give a fun "thank you" to those who do. One of my ideas was to add their names to a scroll, tombstone, or something for display. Do you think people would find the whole tombstone idea off-putting, should I go with the scroll or something else?

I was also thinking about letting people who bring a bear Trick-or-Treat early, play a scavenger hunt, or enter a drawing for a gift card. Any other ideas? I would like to have a few rewards to offer.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

What a kind idea - thinking to thank those who donate, love the idea.

My experience with neighborhood kids wanting their names on stones - I always ask the kids Mom if it is ok with them, and I have gotten more No's than Yes's. I personally think it would be really cool though, and think thats an AWeSOME gesture!

I think I might be inclined to make a large board, like 36" tall by 18" wide, and put 2011 Contributors on it - then list *all* the names that donated. Make it look like a stone, but it's not really as superstitious as a stone with a fake death date, and put that in your yard. Maybe photocopy a little note that says "Thank you for your donation, your name will be carved in "stone" as a kind contributor to ______ Charity, you will forever be a part of _____ (your haunt name).

And the drawing for the gift card is a cool idea too - or if you want to connect them to your haunt, you could give them the opportunity to "Name the next Gravestone" where they can pick any name they want... or name the next monster, something like that. Take their picture and put it on your website? Thats all I can think of this early, but I love the idea, will probably think on it throughout the day


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Last year was my first year at my new home. I put the neighbors last names on the stones in the yard. I didn't have any complaints but did have several requests to see their name on one too. So far this year, I was asked not to put out one stone, due to the fact the wife almost died of cancer and was very self conscious this year. But I have had requests for 3 more stones already. I think the tombstone idea is fun but just make sure you are ready to make a ton of them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nixie, there's an older thread with a discussion of the issue of putting real people's names on tombstones here that you might want to look at:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6368&highlight=personalized+tombstones


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I must have been more overtired than I realized last night when I posted this, all the typos, lol!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the board idea, but I might change it to a teddy bear holding a sign with the people's name or with a gift tag tied to it's neck with the name on it rather than on a stone. First, it keeps people from being offended by having their name on a stone, and second, it pushes the teddy bear aspect and reinforces what the event is for. The teddy bear could have a mask on to push the Halloween aspect.
I like the drawing for a prize, idea, though Ideally people would be donating because it's the right thing to do.
You might talk to some of the local retailers, you may be able to get some gift cards donated by*them for the drawing(s).


----------



## Holcomb Haunter (Jul 15, 2010)

We are also _suggesting_ donations for a cause this year-our haunt will always be free of charge. we are supporting JDRF(Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation) one of our 7 year old twins has Type 1 Diabetes. A thank you incentive sounds like a fabulous idea....now you've really got me thinking. I like the idea of their name carved in a large supporters stone, people always want public recognition when they've contributed. The Scroll idea would definately be alot less time consuming. How about a picture with a prop or actor, posted on a supporters tombstone? or even a powerpoint played on a large LCD TV screen, which would just be a quick download, contributors could see themselves and their friends and neighbors all recognized for their generousity ~ instantly.--- Remember walking in front of the camera at the Department store 50 times just to see yourself on TV when you were a kid?? LOL you could even print the picture for a keepsake.


----------

